# Minimal Water to Float Bennett to Treasure Isl in kick boats?



## Husker Elvis (May 29, 2012)

We are planning a flyfishing float trip later this week current flows are 330 and want to make sure we can make it through in a reasonable time launching around 9 AM. Thanks!


----------



## OldFatMan (Jan 10, 2011)

No responses yet. I wish I had some info for you but I've never been there. If you try it, let us know what it's like.


----------

